# Shuttle with keyless car?



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Under a rock maybe. Just remember what rock you put it under. 

What was wrong with putting our key in a lock the lock cylinder? Good thing the auto engineers reinvented the ignition switch huh. Bet it cost a few more bucks than the old fashioned key too. All I can think for you is to hide it away from your vehicle somewhere. Is any other vehicle going to be with you, maybe you can use there car as a hiding spot. Sorry to not have an answer for you, this is the things about new cars that I hate. All these gagets cost money and now I need $70k for a 3/4 ton truck. I really don't want any of this crap. I want 4x4, manual trans, fm, ac, power steering, power window and mirror on the passenger side only. Oh yeah an 8 foot bed.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

If you have a keypad on the door you can just give them the code and they can start the car. They never even see the key, hide it in the car. When they’re done they just use the code to lock the car again.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I've just had them leave it on the passenger strut cup by the tire. On my Toyota you can't open the doors if you don't have the key right by the driver's door.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

You are not the first shuttle they will do with a keyless car. Just ask them.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I've heard a surfer trick to use a lock box hidden under your car. You can line it with AL foil or some RF blocking material.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

KSC said:


> I've heard a surfer trick to use a lock box hidden under your car. You can line it with AL foil or some RF blocking material.




I had a Dodge that I wrapped in crumbled foil and stashed in the cup holder. It just looks like trash in the console from the outside. The downside of these new keys is that you have to make sure your "key" to get in stays dry


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

We bought a new vehicle last year and one of the primary considerations was a real key.

Starting in 2018 every GM vehicle is keyless...except for the pickup trucks. My experience here is with GM but I think the topic applies to almost all new cars anyway.

I was talking with the sales person and they were trying to tell me about how awesome keyless is. They told me that if you lose your fob or if it gets damaged you can just use your phone.

When I explained that we often traveled into areas with no cell phone coverage and that phone aps are useless for us in a likely lost key/emergency scenario, he looked at me like I had a horn growing out of my forehead and just walked away figuring there was no way he was selling me a car.

I am hoping that there is enough backlash about these keys once someone figures out how to steal any car they want with a doohickey they bought on the dark web that the car companies go back to real keys.

The car we bought was a 2017 instead of a new 2018 so that we got a real key and I hope this one lasts me 15 years or so before I have to think about this again.


----------



## king kong kev (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wrap key in aluminum foil and hide in wheel well.


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

*what works on our honda*

We tried aluminum foil, that didn't work. We tried a metal single wall water bottle, that didn't work. What does work is a double insulated water bottle like klean Kanteen or Hydroflask. Everyone is different, trial and error it.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've had that issue too. You can't lock my car with the key in the car. If the key is near the car, anyone can open it so you can't leave the key near the car. I don't have a key pad on the door. Usually when we are hiring a shuttle company, there are multiple vehicles being shuttled and mine just can't be the lead car. My key gets left in another vehicle from our group. I don't know what I'd do if mine was the only car or if all our vehicles had keyless entry and start. If we're running our own shuttle, I keep the key with me.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Newseego-Pro...8&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=rf+blocking+bag&psc=1

You can buy RF blocking bags and they are actually fairly reasonable.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

My lexus rx 350 gets shuttled. finally gave up and put a lock box on the trailer winch with a code. So far so good. Many lockboxes are too small to fit the key fob. I finally bought this one...KeyGuard SL-501.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't rely on a lock box, all those do is keep out the honest people, they are actually pretty easy to get into. the real estate type ive had to bust into before and all I did was squeeze them with big channel locks. it was rather concerning how easy it was. I don't know what type you have but I haven't ever seen ones that I felt was secure.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

*1...2....3.........crunch*

Thanks all for the info and ideas. 

Much like the age-old question of how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie-pop, we may never know the answer. We have another vehicle coming that we can just put the remote key into that car (one with an old-fashioned-honest-to-god key.)


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

NoCo said:


> I wouldn't rely on a lock box, all those do is keep out the honest people, they are actually pretty easy to get into. the real estate type ive had to bust into before and all I did was squeeze them with big channel locks. it was rather concerning how easy it was. I don't know what type you have but I haven't ever seen ones that I felt was secure.


This lockbox is pretty robust, but I'm sure a well-placed rock/hammer/sledge would open it... it would still take more effort than checking the tops of the tires or under the bumper for the keys at the put-in. Locking the keys in the gas cap works for my car for the take-out but is worthless for shuttle at the put-in.

SH


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

*Key*

I have a 2017 RAM PU. I've done 3 shuttles now with it. I place the key fob in a zip lock bag and slide it under the rear license plate with just a little bit of the zip lock sticking out so the driver can pull it out. It's far enough away that the doors can't be unlocked. I've done 3 shuttles now with it. Per my instructions, the shuttle drivers have always placed the fob back into the bag and back behind the plate when they're done. You'll just have to test how far away the fob has to be away from the vehicle before it doesn't work.

Another option is to mail them the spare fob


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

Read your owners manual.
Most of these systems can be disabled by pressing a combo of buttons on the remote or using an option in the dash.
Also most of these cars have a way to create a "valet key" by separating the fob from the key, placing you back in the realm of "dumb keys"


----------



## gail221 (Jun 28, 2018)

*two keys and gas cap*

We can lock the doors with the key fob in the gas cap. To open the gas cap, one needs to press the lever/button inside the car. So we be sure to have our second key fob with us when we pick up the car.
But for the shuttle people to pick up the car - we left it unlocked once and handed it to the driver the next time. I only have half solved so far.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a keyless 2016 GMC Yukon. I figured this out just a few weeks ago. It was pretty simply actually. 

On my fob there is a little door key that can be removed from the actual fob. So remove that key. Leave the rest of the fob anywhere inside the car. Then close your doors. My car ‘triple honked’ at me to let me know I closed the doors with the key fob still inside. Then lock the doors manually with the little key that was previously removed from the fob. Finally, hide the little key anywhere on the vehicle you’d like, and obviously let your shuttle company know where you are hiding the key. Doing it this way prevents anyone from walking up and just opening your doors. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*fob and key*

I also have the fob with the removable key. I put the extra key in my magnetic key holder and put it in on the vehicle. I then take the extra fob and take the battery out of the fob. I put the battery hidden in the car and put the fob in the glove box. This way I can use the fob as usual, knowing if the fob is lost or broken I always have an extra fob with me.


----------



## raftman55 (Mar 21, 2014)

I, too, have a keyless car and shuttle drivers figured this out long ago. You can - as alluded to above - buy RF blocking bags and boxes or, alternatively, you can just roll your key fob up in several layers of aluminium foil and that will block the signal. I forgot my RF blocking box one time and that's what the shuttle company I hired did and it worked just fine - the car was locked and secure when I got to my car, with the key inside.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

*Wrap the fob in tin foil*

Wrap the fob in tin foil. This seems to work for me. Go out to your garage and test it! Cheers


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Wrap you car in tinfoil, it also helps keep it cool, and stops the government from reading your brain waves from space.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

We normally put the key on the drivers side tire. However, we just got a jeep so the car won't lock when the key is near the vehicle. We put the key on the trailer tire, that seems to be far enough away from the car that it will stay locked.


----------



## OregonianRG (Jun 14, 2010)

The aluminum foil works for me. Another concern is if your battery in the fob goes dead. If you physically touch the fob to your ignition button it will still start.


----------



## MGRay (Aug 26, 2021)

I have been using the auto-lock for two years. One problem I met was that I had only one key for unlocking my car back. And finally, it happened to me, and I lost this key. Dealer said that they could replace the key, but it took 2-3 weeks. So I decided to approach the qualified Locksmith Arlington. They did the lock replacements very fast and also provided some additional key blanks, so if I lose my key in the future, I will have the alternative.


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

We have a 2017 Ram and wrapping the key with foil works. I also brought this key lock box which fits the fob key. I’ve thought about permanently attaching it to the raft trailer, but I found I use it at other times when I don’t have a trailer.

https://www.amazon.com/WordLock-Key...d=1641141271&sprefix=word+lock,aps,145&sr=8-3


----------

